# Cyprepedium Pubescens



## eggshells (May 2, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

How big is the pot, for size reference?


----------



## eggshells (May 2, 2012)

6" clay pot with 6 shoots. One is in bud right now.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2012)

Nice! Where do you grow it to have it blooming so early?


----------



## eggshells (May 3, 2012)

I got it in pot. I think it bloom early because of the warm weather.


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2012)

Nic one interesting color


----------



## jtrmd (May 3, 2012)

either my pubescens didnt come up this year at all,or the local animals got them as they were emerging before I put out the poison blocks.Oh well,there is always next year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 3, 2012)

jtrmd said:


> either my pubescens didnt come up this year at all,or the local animals got them as they were emerging before I put out the poison blocks.Oh well,there is always next year.



Sorry to hear about your pubescens. I'm outside of DC. Mine popped up about 6 weeks ago. Oddly, the one I just planted this spring was the one that bloomed (and has been in bloom for the past 2-3 weeks), not the ones I planted in fall (either bare root or another one in a biodegradable rice hull pot). This is a pic of it; I got it from Bill at Wild Orchid Co.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I got it in pot. I think it bloom early because of the warm weather.



Is it outside? Yes, we are having a very early spring, but this is blooming 6 weeks early!! Maybe your spring has been earlier and warmer than ours.


----------



## eggshells (May 3, 2012)

Yes! We have 20+ degrees weather in late May / early April. and really mild winter.


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2012)

So did we, but my Cyps are just popping out of the ground. I'd say we are about 2 or 3 weeks earlier than normal. What else is blooming where you are?


----------



## W. Beetus (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful Cyp!


----------

